# What kind of aquatic plant is this? *picture*



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw this picture in a old thread when i was searching some plants. The user rad3dad (this is his picture) hasnt posted on these forums since may, so, i think IMing him would be useless.

He pretty much has the same idea i have. Except i am gonna use amazon frogbit and i was searching for a plant exactly like the tall leaf plant in the water also. 

Can someone ID that plant for me?










thanks
aj


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Taller plant coming from the water looks like a small Colocasia or something simliar. Basically, I think its conisdered a marginal plant since its roots grow submerged but the foliage is emmersed. You might look into, Colocasia Mini Black Magic.

The floating plant looks like Pistia stratiotes.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for that info, ill start searching for more info on that plant.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*ID and a suggestion*

1) Looks to me like Colocasia affinis jennigsii grown uder terrarium light (it has garker spots in full sun).

Col. 'Black Magic Mini' (or whatever the hell they call it) is good, but not easy to get the dark color in the terrarium. If you want an emersed arrowhead, consider Anubias hastifolia (grows slowly but surely) or maybe even an--ARROWHEAD! (Sagittaria sp.)

If you just care about a hardy emersed plant (i.e., don't need an arrowhead) try Cryptocoryne ciliata, Lagenandra thwaitsii (sp.?), Aglaonema simplex or Anubias fraseri. 

I'm an Anubias man m'self...

2) I concur with Antone--that looks like Water lettuce. HEY--Does anyone have any long-term success with Water lettuce?!? 

G


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*BIOTOPICAL*

THis tank rocks, btw...

In accordance with my biotopical religion, the only changes I would make are:

--I'd replace the parlor palms (which get too tall anyway) with mini Spathiphyllums;

--" " the Aglaonema on the right with a mini Philodendron, like 'Mini red' or 'Pincushion;'

--I would use a Sagittaria or dwarf Sword instead of the Colocasia.

--I would defintely keep the Guzmania 'Theresa;' but for better drainage, I would "false plant" it in a net pot only barely inserted in the substrate, hidden by cork or a rock;

I would change nothing else. Never. Until the end of time...

G


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the info, i did some googling, but i couldnt find a Colocasia mini black magic. I found the type groundhog suggested, but then i saw a Colocasia fallax. it looks like it would work, looks nice still gets tall (for a vivarium any ways) around 18".. hm... i cant seem to find one as tall as the one pictured. is there another species I can use thats similier? 

going back to researching, ill probably find my answer shortly after i post this, lol.

aj


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

duckweed would look ncie if you just want something to sit ontop of the water


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

To have water lettuce do well, it needs intense light and a good amount of nutrients in the water.(Flourish helps)


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

I am gonna get some amazon frogbit. So I already have a floating plant in mind. Thanks for the suggestions though. 

Im just trying to find out exactly which plant this is (the tall big leafed one in the water) or something similier. lol


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

okay i think the C. fallax is about as close as im gonna get, lol. BUt the one, Colocasia 'Jenningsii', suggested by groundhog would work also, they both have about the same growth hieghts and such,

a pic of the fallex, look about the same, lol, think itll work?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I have both C fallax and aff jenningsii planted in the yard and I would say both get too large for anything but larger vivs. They grow very fast I might add. Maybe growing them in water stunts the growth but I have never tried it. I have never tried the mini Black Magic so I can't speak to that. Sagittaria sagittifolia grows like a weed and gets very large, at least mine does. There may be others more suitable Sagittaria to the size you want.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm, strike that idea then. lol. I might just get amazon frogbit (floating lilly pad looking plant) and just stop there lol. But I will research Sagittaria and see what I can find also.

thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a better picture of C fallax by the way.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have indeed noticed that growing in water seems to stunt Colocasia. On land they are practically double the size of what I can grow in the water(this does not count growing them to size on land and then putting them into the pond).


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried humboldtii in water?


----------

